# Edna Campbell signs with San Antonio, Ruthie soon to leave as well?



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/monarchs/story/12433747p-13290020c.html



> A six-year WNBA veteran and a breast cancer survivor, the free-agent guard signed a contract for the 2005 season with San Antonio after four years in Sacramento. Financial terms weren't disclosed.
> 
> "San Antonio is gaining not just an amazing athlete but a phenomenal person," Monarchs general manager and coach John Whisenant said. "Edna's efforts both on and off the court have made her a well-respected player in our community, and we know that San Antonio is very lucky to have her."
> 
> ...


I also heard on the news that Ruthie Bolton wants to play another year, but the Monarchs aren't offering enough to keep her. They have offered her a front office position, should she decide to retire.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Ruthie needs to retire and begin passing on her vast knowlege and heart about the game of basketball to young women, and maybe even young men (although her guns might be a bit intimidating to some). She has been coaching this season at a small college and will hopefully understand that it is time to hang up the playing kicks and move on to the administrative and inspiring side of the game.

She was a monster in her day and even lit the Comets up last year for about five three pointers in one game...actually that was Sacto's only real offense in that particular game before the Olympic Games break.

One player that you never forget seeing play the game, that's for sure.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I am happy for Edna. Returning hope to Texas. San Antonio is becoming a University of Texas Alumni club.


----------

